
Bad day at the office? Try these life hacks from the military - hhs
https://life.spectator.co.uk/articles/bad-day-at-the-office-try-these-life-hacks-from-the-military/
======
Jemm
This might be the most British thing I have ever read.

------
masteruvpuppetz
link is broken or website down

